# Fat Activism Opportunities



## Jes

Well, I thought I'd start a thread for action v. talk, and so I did. Just now. Right here. You're reading it. Welcome!

Anyway, today I got a note from someone about an event on Friday in NYC. I suspect others of you may have gotten the same note (and I'm hoping it's not already posted somewhere here). It's not quite activist-y, but I wanted to create the thread with something more than a blank message!

Is it ok to be fat? This question will be debated for a future airing of tv's Nightline. You can attend the taping. Here's the info:

Is it Okay to be Fat? “Nightline” tackles this question and other delicate questions related to dieting and obesity and how it relates to heath in a “Face Off” to air Monday, February 22. This will be the program’s fifth “Face-Off,” a series launched two years ago that is a debate style format where hot topics get discussed among prominent voices in their field.

The “Face-Off” is scheduled to take place Friday, February 5th at The Cooper Union’s historic Great Hall in New York City. Crystal Renn, model and author of “Hungry: A Young Model’s Story of Appetite, Ambition and the Ultimate Embrace of Curves” and Marianne Kirby, co-author of “Lessons from the Fat-O-Sphere” will face-off against MeMe Roth, president of National Action Against Obesity and Kim Bensen, author of “Finally Thin.” Renn and Kirby advocate against constant dieting and contend that you don’t have to be thin to be healthy while Roth and Bensen advocate against an obese America and believe in the importance of a responsible diet.

The “Face Off” will be moderated by co-anchor Cynthia McFadden and held at The Cooper Union’s Great Hall in New York City on Friday, February 5th at 4:00pmET. To obtain media credentials, please contact Alison Bridgman at 212-456-1578; [email protected]. For more on the story visit: http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/fat-question-debated-nightline-face-off/story?id=9718202


I'm going to try to keep my mind on this thread and post ideas, tips and *especially* contact info for various things. I'm going to do my research first, though, and not just sound like a crazy letter to the editor writer (remember how Grandpa Simpson told the paper that there were too many states and to please get rid of 3, and then signed it Not a Crackpot? Yeah, well, that's not what I"m going for). I don't intend for this to be an outrage or a complaint thread. I hope you'll join me.


----------



## Pearlover90000

Thank you so much for letting us know about this!

I'm a NYer, and I hope my fellow NYers will take part in any way they canl as well as people in the rest of this country.

PL





Jes said:


> Well, I thought I'd start a thread for action v. talk, and so I did. Just now. Right here. You're reading it. Welcome!
> 
> Anyway, today I got a note from someone about an event on Friday in NYC. I suspect others of you may have gotten the same note (and I'm hoping it's not already posted somewhere here). It's not quite activist-y, but I wanted to create the thread with something more than a blank message!
> 
> Is it ok to be fat? This question will be debated for a future airing of tv's Nightline. You can attend the taping. Here's the info:
> 
> Is it Okay to be Fat? Nightline tackles this question and other delicate questions related to dieting and obesity and how it relates to heath in a Face Off to air Monday, February 22. This will be the programs fifth Face-Off, a series launched two years ago that is a debate style format where hot topics get discussed among prominent voices in their field.
> 
> The Face-Off is scheduled to take place Friday, February 5th at The Cooper Unions historic Great Hall in New York City. Crystal Renn, model and author of Hungry: A Young Models Story of Appetite, Ambition and the Ultimate Embrace of Curves and Marianne Kirby, co-author of Lessons from the Fat-O-Sphere will face-off against MeMe Roth, president of National Action Against Obesity and Kim Bensen, author of Finally Thin. Renn and Kirby advocate against constant dieting and contend that you dont have to be thin to be healthy while Roth and Bensen advocate against an obese America and believe in the importance of a responsible diet.
> 
> The Face Off will be moderated by co-anchor Cynthia McFadden and held at The Cooper Unions Great Hall in New York City on Friday, February 5th at 4:00pmET. To obtain media credentials, please contact Alison Bridgman at 212-456-1578; [email protected]. For more on the story visit: http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/fat-question-debated-nightline-face-off/story?id=9718202
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to keep my mind on this thread and post ideas, tips and *especially* contact info for various things. I'm going to do my research first, though, and not just sound like a crazy letter to the editor writer (remember how Grandpa Simpson told the paper that there were too many states and to please get rid of 3, and then signed it Not a Crackpot? Yeah, well, that's not what I"m going for). I don't intend for this to be an outrage or a complaint thread. I hope you'll join me.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Thanks for posting this Jes. I hope this show can be a catalyst for intelligent conversation on the subject. I'll encourage everyone I can to give it an open-minded look. Whether it's balanced and objective or not the subject deserves to be addressed.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Just letting you all know that we are sticking this thread - because we think it is a fabulous thread and wonderful idea!! (Great idea, Jes!)

/Moderator


----------



## SocialbFly

My hope and prayer is that it is a positive view they get of us and not a side show "laugh at the fat people" view...activism comes in many forms, but i hope we keep it a plus.


----------



## SocialbFly

Just so you know the rep gods wouldnt allow me to give you rep, you both deserve, Jes for the idea, Sandie (and other ops maybe?) for making it stick, thank you both, or all


----------



## stan_der_man

I sent Jes a rep for you SocialBFly! Kudos Jes, great idea for a thread and thanks for the heads-up, and thanks Sandie for making this a sticky. I wish NYC wasn't so far away, the taping sounds like it will be interesting to attend.


----------



## SocialbFly

stan_der_man said:


> I sent Jes a rep for you SocialBFly! Kudos Jes, great idea for a thread and thanks for the heads-up, and thanks Sandie for making this a sticky. I wish NYC wasn't so far away, the taping sounds like it will be interesting to attend.



Thank you Stan, you are the bomb!


----------



## tonynyc

Jes said:


> Well, I thought I'd start a thread for action v. talk, and so I did. Just now. Right here. You're reading it. Welcome!
> 
> Anyway, today I got a note from someone about an event on Friday in NYC. I suspect others of you may have gotten the same note (and I'm hoping it's not already posted somewhere here). It's not quite activist-y, but I wanted to create the thread with something more than a blank message!
> 
> Is it ok to be fat? This question will be debated for a future airing of tv's Nightline. You can attend the taping. Here's the info:
> 
> Is it Okay to be Fat? Nightline tackles this question and other delicate questions related to dieting and obesity and how it relates to heath in a Face Off to air Monday, February 22. This will be the programs fifth Face-Off, a series launched two years ago that is a debate style format where hot topics get discussed among prominent voices in their field.
> 
> The Face-Off is scheduled to take place Friday, February 5th at The Cooper Unions historic Great Hall in New York City. Crystal Renn, model and author of Hungry: A Young Models Story of Appetite, Ambition and the Ultimate Embrace of Curves and Marianne Kirby, co-author of Lessons from the Fat-O-Sphere will face-off against MeMe Roth, president of National Action Against Obesity and Kim Bensen, author of Finally Thin. Renn and Kirby advocate against constant dieting and contend that you dont have to be thin to be healthy while Roth and Bensen advocate against an obese America and believe in the importance of a responsible diet.
> 
> The Face Off will be moderated by co-anchor Cynthia McFadden and held at The Cooper Unions Great Hall in New York City on Friday, February 5th at 4:00pmET. To obtain media credentials, please contact Alison Bridgman at 212-456-1578; [email protected]. For more on the story visit: http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/fat-question-debated-nightline-face-off/story?id=9718202
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to keep my mind on this thread and post ideas, tips and *especially* contact info for various things. I'm going to do my research first, though, and not just sound like a crazy letter to the editor writer (remember how Grandpa Simpson told the paper that there were too many states and to please get rid of 3, and then signed it Not a Crackpot? Yeah, well, that's not what I"m going for). I don't intend for this to be an outrage or a complaint thread. I hope you'll join me.



I'm on the email list for the NYC NAAFA Yahoo Group. Below is link to a Blog which described the debate

Fat in NYC


----------



## butch

Just an fyi: many fat activists are calling for a boycott of Safeway and Whole Foods due to their wellness policies that penalize fat employees.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Does anyone know when ABC/Nightline's "Is it OK to be Fat?" program will air?


----------



## Donna

According to this article on ABC news' site, February 22nd.


----------



## superodalisque

SocialbFly said:


> My hope and prayer is that it is a positive view they get of us and not a side show "laugh at the fat people" view...activism comes in many forms, but i hope we keep it a plus.



i think you can pretty much rest easy. cooper union has a reputaton for being serious. hopefully the participants will be respectful of the place and act accordingly. i can't wait to watch and post. lets clog all of the blogs up!

thank you Jes!


----------



## squurp

Jes said:


> Well, I thought I'd start a thread for action v. talk, and so I did. Just now. Right here. You're reading it. Welcome!
> 
> Anyway, today I got a note from someone about an event on Friday in NYC. I suspect others of you may have gotten the same note (and I'm hoping it's not already posted somewhere here). It's not quite activist-y, but I wanted to create the thread with something more than a blank message!
> 
> Is it ok to be fat? This question will be debated for a future airing of tv's Nightline. You can attend the taping. Here's the info:
> 
> Is it Okay to be Fat? Nightline tackles this question and other delicate questions related to dieting and obesity and how it relates to heath in a Face Off to air Monday, February 22. This will be the programs fifth Face-Off, a series launched two years ago that is a debate style format where hot topics get discussed among prominent voices in their field.
> 
> The Face-Off is scheduled to take place Friday, February 5th at The Cooper Unions historic Great Hall in New York City. Crystal Renn, model and author of Hungry: A Young Models Story of Appetite, Ambition and the Ultimate Embrace of Curves and Marianne Kirby, co-author of Lessons from the Fat-O-Sphere will face-off against MeMe Roth, president of National Action Against Obesity and Kim Bensen, author of Finally Thin. Renn and Kirby advocate against constant dieting and contend that you dont have to be thin to be healthy while Roth and Bensen advocate against an obese America and believe in the importance of a responsible diet.
> 
> The Face Off will be moderated by co-anchor Cynthia McFadden and held at The Cooper Unions Great Hall in New York City on Friday, February 5th at 4:00pmET. To obtain media credentials, please contact Alison Bridgman at 212-456-1578; [email protected]. For more on the story visit: http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/fat-question-debated-nightline-face-off/story?id=9718202
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to keep my mind on this thread and post ideas, tips and *especially* contact info for various things. I'm going to do my research first, though, and not just sound like a crazy letter to the editor writer (remember how Grandpa Simpson told the paper that there were too many states and to please get rid of 3, and then signed it Not a Crackpot? Yeah, well, that's not what I"m going for). I don't intend for this to be an outrage or a complaint thread. I hope you'll join me.



Some sources for you:
http://www.newsweek.com/id/213807?GT1=43002
http://www.newsweek.com/id/215115
http://discovermagazine.com/2007/may/mendel2019s-mouse
http://edition.cnn.com/HEALTH/9806/17/weight.guidelines/
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A8902-2004Nov23.html
http://discovermagazine.com/2006/nov/cover/?searchterm=methylation
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0374103984/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://mann.bol.ucla.edu/files/Diets_don't_work.pdf

I've also posted my thoughts in other places on the web. Feel free to search my posts. Email me if you need any correspondence.


----------



## superodalisque

if anyone would like to e-mail Michelle Obama about thier concerns about where her childhood obesity campaign will be going here is a link with the e-mail address:


http://www.emailthepresident.com/first-lady.html

there is also a phone number, a fax number and a snailmail address


----------



## squurp

superodalisque said:


> if anyone would like to e-mail Michelle Obama about thier concerns about where her childhood obesity campaign will be going here is a link with the e-mail address:
> 
> 
> http://www.emailthepresident.com/first-lady.html
> 
> there is also a phone number, a fax number and a snailmail address



I've already emailed her with a lengthy message regarding this. The response I received back, indicated that no one actually read the message, and certainly no one took the time to respond to a message I took nearly 3 hours to write. So much for democracy at work.


----------



## superodalisque

squurp said:


> I've already emailed her with a lengthy message regarding this. The response I received back, indicated that no one actually read the message, and certainly no one took the time to respond to a message I took nearly 3 hours to write. So much for democracy at work.



they don't generally really read every letters but what they do is they count them and basicaly determine whether you approve of certian initiatives etc... they do read a sampling. it might not be your letter per say but it will be someone's. my advice is to also keep letters short and to the point or several bullet points. when they want people to elaborate they often e-mail you back. but if its long you can almost be guarantee it won't be read. the strength is in the numbers. believe me they do get paid attention to so don't think it was for nothing.


----------



## exile in thighville

this is probably the most useful thread i've seen here in years. kudos jes.


----------



## exile in thighville

butch said:


> Just an fyi: many fat activists are calling for a boycott of Safeway and Whole Foods due to their wellness policies that penalize fat employees.



this won't work, alas. the fat employees going on strike would make more sense.


----------



## Jes

Ernest Nagel said:


> Jes, if you think activism has nothing to do with public image and perceptions, good luck. The point of a boycott (or almost any "activism" for that matter) is to gain public sympathy and support for a cause. Excuse me for briefly referencing one historical context where a boycott accomplished exactly that purpose. Maybe I didn't understand; is this like _your_ Project Runway thread? :doh: I thought it was intended to openly discuss things that might actually advance Size Acceptance. My bad! :blush: I'll just wait for your manifesto. :bow:



yes, certainly an endless discussion of the point of this thread is the right solution.

My hope for this thread was more action (with specific examples, and places to send letters/make calls) and less talk. There's talk all over this board, Ernest. All over. And most discussion we'd have here could be seen a few different ways. You know what couldn't be seen a few different ways? A post like the one that started the thread. Event, Reason for it Being of Interest, Location/Date/Time. You can attend or not, you can read the thread or not, but does every thread have to devolve into the same exegesis every time? Is there nothing that can just be listed with a bit of context, but not a lot of endless debate? 

If you want to write a letter to the White House, Super posted the address. If you want to discuss living in a democracy, use Hyde Park. 

Honestly, am I out of touch? Am I the only person who sees a Sticky as a bullet-point kind of thread you check if you want bursts of info (like, say, the rules of a board, not a dicussion of the rules), but not a huge amount of discussion? Do you work for Whole Foods; can you strike? Because I can't.

And yes, of course my post was inflammatory. I'm very, very annoyed. I don't usually voice that here at Dims, though damn near everyone else seems to with impunity. But I put my angry cards on the table b/c I knew (or rather, I very much hoped) that these posts, mine included, would be removed sooner rather than later. 

I really don't want to prolong this. Unless the South Africa example was about fat (shout out to Tau), I don't see it as much different than a dog cartoon vis a vis this thread. 

I may stand apart from every last one of you on that note, but since I started the thread, I know what I was hoping to achieve. This ain't it. I hope the Mods agree; if they don't, I think it'll be a shame, and I'll leave you all to it.

Edited to add: Oh, and Ernest? I never addressed the boycott issue, and I didn't report to a Mod any of the posts voicing the suggestion that WF be boycotted. That, whether true or not, or efficient or not, is certainly a valid option for anyone who thinks it's a good show of fat activism. Do you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## Sandie S-R

Jes is right everyone. 

She has asked for a single thread that I sticked to be dedicated to activism opportunities. 

This is not to be a thread where you debate the merits or value of the activism. Start a separate thread for that if you must argue about something. 

If you have a question about something in this thread - PM Jes before posting. Please keep it on topic, or we will remove the posts. 

Jes, carry on. 

/moderator


----------



## superodalisque

Sandie S-R said:


> Jes is right everyone.
> 
> She has asked for a single thread that I sticked to be dedicated to activism opportunities.
> 
> This is not to be a thread where you debate the merits or value of the activism. Start a separate thread for that if you must argue about something.
> 
> If you have a question about something in this thread - PM Jes before posting. Please keep it on topic, or we will remove the posts.
> 
> Jes, carry on.
> 
> /moderator



thanks for keeping this thread on track. its too important for it to get bogged down in the usual unecessary stuff.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

I think this is a great idea!


----------



## Jes

Hi, all. For those interested in watching the Nightline broadcast mentioned up thread, here's a link:

http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/fat-question-debated-nightline-face-off/story?id=9718202

The show will be aired tomorrow the 23rd, 11.35p Eastern. I imagine the program may engender some discussion. If so, please don't post that here, but instead, make another thread.


----------



## Jes

NOLOSE (i.e., no lose) is an organization "dedicated to ending the oppression of fat people and creating vibrant fat queer culture." Its conference is being held in Oakland, CA this June. It is described as being for fat queer women & trans folks and their female and trans allies. 

If this organization speaks to you and you would like to attend the conference, some financial assistance is available to you. The application deadline is April 16th, but those who apply by April 1st will get first priority.

For more info about the conference see: http://www.nolose.org/10/


----------



## Jes

For any of you who'd like to contact the White House for the War on Obesity initiatives it recently publicized, I pulled some stuff from NAAFA (again, to be clear: I didn't write it, and I'm attributing the excellent work to those who wrote it). The talking points in the document are fantastic and the exact sort of whip-smart stuff that should be shared freely with anyone who will listen. Contact info: http://www.emailthepresident.com/first-lady.html (thanks Superodalisque)
(I checked and don't think these points are included in any of the previous discussion of the topic).

NAAFA encourages the First Lady to consider all the research before taking action and supporting any program that may do more harm than good.

Mrs. Obama, please explore and consider the following:

&#8226; When important figures such as parents, teachers and peers in children's
social environment endorse a preference for thinness and place an importance on weight control, this can contribute to body dissatisfaction, dieting, low self-esteem and weight bias among children and adolescents (Davison & Birch, 2001; Davison & Birch, 2004; Dohnt & Tiggemann, 2006; Smolak, Levine, &Schermer, 1999).

&#8226; The stigmatization of large children has increased by 40% over the last 30
years (Latner & Stunkard, 2003).

&#8226; Many drugs presently being prescribed to children cause weight gain. There
was a 40 fold increase in bi-polar diagnoses in children between 1994 and 2003. 90.6% of youth received a psychotropic medication during bipolar disordervisits. For many, mood stabilizers, antipsychotics, and antidepressants were also prescribed. (Arch Gen Psychiatr,. 2007)

&#8226; Prescribing dieting is, in effect, prescribing weight cycling, and many people
will be fatter in the long run (Mann, 2007).

&#8226; Weight-control practices among young people reliably predict greater weight
gain, regardless of baseline weight, than that of adolescents who do not engage in such practices (Neumark-Sztainer et al., 2006).

&#8226; Based on results from a population-based, longitudinal study with 2,500 teens, Neumark-Sztainer and colleagues at the University of Minnesota (2006) concluded that to prevent obesity and eating disorders, the focus needs to be on health much more than weight. The more weight per se is talked about, the more likely teens are to adopt dangerous dieting behaviors.

&#8226; A 2006 study from UCLA suggests our media and cultural obsession with
achieving a certain weight does little or no good and may actually undermine
motivation to adopt exercise and other healthy lifestyle habits.

&#8226; The National Center for Health Statistics, part of the Centers for Disease
Control and Prevention indicated in 2008 that childhood obesity has leveled off.

NAAFA urges the First Lady to:

&#8226; Partner with us and our many resources in the scientific and healthcare
communities to examine this issue. Fat children are already the targets of
merciless bullying. NAAFA urges Mrs. Obama not to support any programs that
would create a pervasive bias against fat children.

&#8226; Consider Guidelines for Childhood Obesity Prevention Programs found at:
http://www.aedweb.org/media/Guidelines.cfm Childhood School Plans at
http://www.healthyweight.net/schools.htm and Guidelines for Children at
http://www.healthyweight.net/children.htm

&#8226; Support the Health at Every Size (HAES) tenets which state that healthy habits are good for EVERYONE, no matter what their size. Eat healthy, nutritious foods and enjoy occasional treats. Pay attention to your natural hunger and satiety cues. Move your body in ways that feel good rather than exercise focused solely on weight loss.

On the web:
http://www.naafa.org


----------



## Jes

Interested in fat topics? In Australia? Feel the need to speak out and share your opinions and research? Then consider applying to speak at (or just attend) the Fat Studies: A Critical Dialogue conference to be held this September in Sydney Australia.

A blurb: This two-day event will put Australasian Fat Studies into conversation with critical fat scholarship from around the globe by gathering together scholars from across a spectrum of disciplinary backgrounds, as well as activists, health care professionals, performers and artists. This conference seeks to open a dialogue between scholars, health care professionals and activists about the productive and enabling critical possibilities Fat Studies offers for rethinking dominant notions about health and pathology, gender and bodily aesthetics, political interventions, and beyond.

From what I've always read at Dims, Australia lags way behind in fat acceptance. This conference looks like a good opportunity to push it forward a bit.

Topic ideas and contact info below. Deadline for submission of abstract is APRIL 16. **I've done a fair amount of conference work and if you'd like to ask me some questions or pass some ideas by me, I'm happy to help. I'm not affiliated with this specific conference, however.**

Abstracts are sought that engage with topics such as (but not limited to):

* Interventions to normalise fat bodies (such as diet regimes, exercise programs, weight loss pharmaceuticals and bariatric surgeries);

* The ethico-political implications of the medicalisation of obesity;

* Constructions of the fat child in childhood obesity media reportage;

* Representations of fat bodies in film, television, literature or art;

* Intersections of medical discourse and morality around obesity;

* The somatechnics of fatness;

* Fat performance art, fat positive performance troupes;

* Histories of fat activism and/or strategies for political intervention;

* Fat and queer histories/identities;

* Fat embodiment online, the Fat-O-Sphere;

* Feminist responses to fatness

* Constructions of fatness in a range of cultural contexts;

* Systems of body quantification, measurement, and conceptualizations of (in)appropriate size;

* Fat as it intersects with race, ethnicity, class, sexuality, gender, disability and/or ageing.

Please send abstracts of 300 words, or panel proposals, to Dr Samantha Murray via email at [email protected] by Friday, 16 April 2010.


----------



## superodalisque

i wish i COULD go but the flight is too far for me just yet. i love busting places that are anti fat.


----------



## Jes

International No Diet Day is celebrated on May 6th.

From Wikipedia:

There are several goals to the INDD:

Doubt the idea of one "right" body shape.
Raise awareness to weight discrimination, size bias and fatphobia.
Declare a free day from diets and obsessions to body weight.
Present the facts about the diet industry, emphasizing the inefficacy of commercial diets.
Show how diets perpetuate violence against women.
Honor the victims of eating disorders and weight-loss surgeries.

If any of these causes seem worthwhile to you, the consider looking for a demonstration you can join, or google around for other ideas for marking the day in your own way.


----------



## Jes

Jes said:


> International No Diet Day is celebrated on May 6th.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> There are several goals to the INDD:
> 
> Doubt the idea of one "right" body shape.
> Raise awareness to weight discrimination, size bias and fatphobia.
> Declare a free day from diets and obsessions to body weight.
> Present the facts about the diet industry, emphasizing the inefficacy of commercial diets.
> Show how diets perpetuate violence against women.
> Honor the victims of eating disorders and weight-loss surgeries.
> 
> If any of these causes seem worthwhile to you, the consider looking for a demonstration you can join, or google around for other ideas for marking the day in your own way.



Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## CastingPearls

<subscribing>


----------



## Jes

I ran across this blog entry the other week, and found it very interesting. I can't say I know much about Dietitians of Canada (DC) [it's like the American Dietetic Assn (ADA)?] but Sibyl Hebert is a Registered Dietitian in Canada and recently wrote:

"Dietitians of Canada (DC) is the "national voice of dietitians" and states that it is "the most trusted source of information on food and nutrition for Canadians". However, did you know that DC partners with industry, including Coca-Cola, McDonald's, Monsanto, Nestle, pharmaceutical industry, supplement industry (e.g., Centrum), etc etc. (The American Dietetic Association does as well)."

Like many organizations, money is a problem for these associations, and corporate sponsorship can be an answer. But at what price? Does financial sponsorship increase the likelihood of bias? Can you rail against a product or service if the company behind it paid for your meeting room and printed up your press materials?

Take a look at the corporate sponsor list for the ADA:
http://www.eatright.org/corporatesponsors/

Hebert has written up a short letter that can be emailed; I have altered it to fit an American audience (though I realize that many Dims members are not American) and included it below. If you feel motivated to personalize the message and send it to the CEO of the ADA, here is some contact info:
Patricia M. Babjak
Office of the CEO 
Phone: ext. 4856
E-mail: [email protected]

Dear ADA CEO, 

I would like to express my concern towards the many partnerships the ADA has with food, beverage and pharmaceutical companies. These alliances, and reliance on their funding, gives the appearance of support, encourages perceptions that sponsorship prevents the ADA from criticising the food industry, and makes it impossible for the ADA to be a trustworthy source of information for Americans.

I hope that the ADA will carefully review its advertising and sponsorship policies to recognize the many existing conflicts of interest, and their consequences, and take steps to minimize them in order to restore the ADA's integrity. 

I look forward to hearing about the steps that will be undertaken in this important matter. 

Thank you. 
Sincerely, 

(*obviously, if you feel compelled to add something about the diet industry, go ahead!*)


----------



## Jes

This recent (July) story made me sad:

PARAPLEGIC Maz Smyth has not walked for 21 years, but admits she has never felt as downtrodden as when a staff member of Toowoomba Regional Council told her she was too fat for her wheelchair.

Read more here:
http://www.thechronicle.com.au/story/2010/07/09/council-maz-smyth-paraplegic-fat-weight-wheelchair/

I haven't found the name of the staffer who allegedly made the 'too fat' comment, but if you would like to voice your opinions to the Council (located in Queensland, Australia) here is some contact information:

webform to make a complaint:
http://www.toowoombarc.qld.gov.au/i...omplaint&catid=102:compliments-and-complaints

webform to reach the Mayor mentioned in the story:
http://www.toowoombarc.qld.gov.au/i...18:cr-peter-taylor-&catid=257:elected-members


----------



## The_Hero

http://jezebel.com/5618576/georgia-nail-salon-charges-woman-extra-for-being-overweight


----------



## Jes

October 20th is the NOW* Foundation's Love Your Body Day. The foundation held a poster contest to publicize the campaign and these are the chosen winners:

http://loveyourbody.nowfoundation.org/posters/contest-2010/index.html

If you click on the images, you can send them (and others) as e-cards. You might consider sending some to friends who could use the message, but also, consider sending some to policy makers (say, oh, the White House?) who should hear the message that the Foundation is espousing. And, you can design your own poster for Love Your Body Day and submit it on the site, too.

This link will take you to a list of other suggestions you can incorporate into your Love Your Body Day celebrations:

http://loveyourbody.nowfoundation.org/whatyoucando.html


*National Organization for Women

I will now sit back and wait for my ecards to pour in


----------



## superodalisque

Jes said:


> October 20th is the NOW* Foundation's Love Your Body Day. The foundation held a poster contest to publicize the campaign and these are the chosen winners:
> 
> http://loveyourbody.nowfoundation.org/posters/contest-2010/index.html
> 
> If you click on the images, you can send them (and others) as e-cards. You might consider sending some to friends who could use the message, but also, consider sending some to policy makers (say, oh, the White House?) who should hear the message that the Foundation is espousing. And, you can design your own poster for Love Your Body Day and submit it on the site, too.
> 
> This link will take you to a list of other suggestions you can incorporate into your Love Your Body Day celebrations:
> 
> http://loveyourbody.nowfoundation.org/whatyoucando.html
> 
> 
> *National Organization for Women
> 
> I will now sit back and wait for my ecards to pour in



love this! i'm happy to see NOW creating something like it


----------



## Jes

superodalisque said:


> love this! i'm happy to see NOW creating something like it



[email protected]

just sayin'


----------



## Jes

Anyone heard of, or involved with, this campaign to ban "fat-talk" on college campuses? It's a voluntary, temporary ban "designed to get students to think about the psychological effect of even seemingly innocuous comments like "Omigosh, you look so good — have you lost weight?" according to an article at Time.com. 

This initiative (the 3rd in a row) begins on Monday at at least 35 campuses in the US. It is sponsored by Reflections/Body Image Program, and you can read about it more here:

http://www.bodyimageprogram.org/action/ftfw/

Schools can request a campus visit from a speaker from the Reflections: Body Image Program by using this link (not in time for F-T F Week, I'm assuming, but perhaps in preparation for your campus participating next year?):

http://www.bodyimageprogram.org/contact/request/

So, college students--GET ON IT!


----------



## Jes

Were you a library kid? Did you hang out in your town's public library stacks and read Judy Blume or look at picture books of faraway places you'd never even heard of? Want to help a fat kid, or someone who needs to know that fat kids are just like anyone else, find a great book? Want to support authors who write about fat characters positively?

I'm a librarian by profession, academic not public, but I was recently talking with a friend of mine who works at a public library and deals with YA (young adult) literature. 

Last week, the Young Adult Lit Symposium held a full half-day meeting titled: “Body Positivity and Fat Acceptance in Contemporary Young Adult Fiction" and my friend attended. The talk was given by Angie Manfredi, a librarian in California.

Angie talked about how fat bodies are dehumanized in our society and introduced many in the audience to the fat acceptance movement. She discussed YA works that positively portrayed fat characters, books with good intentions that didn't quite succeed, and books that were problematic in their treatment of fat characters. She discussed how librarians can focus on fat acceptance themes in their libraries, with book displays and programs.

Angie has a blog called Fat Girl Reading: http://www.fatgirlreading.com/
There, she lists the books she discussed in her talk. I'm going to include them at the bottom of this post.

So, what's the activist-y point to my post? You might want to consider supporting these authors by buying their books as gifts, but you can do more good for more readers by suggesting that the library buy its own copy. Most public libraries have websites now, and many have a dedicated link for suggesting a book (if not, look for a 'email the library' address). Find some titles on the list below that intrigue you and suggest them to your public library. Explain why, if you want, or don't, but take the 5 (or fewer) minutes this requires. 

Remember, as Angie Manfredi pointed out, teens are looking for themelves in the books they read, so make sure they find themselves at your public library!


Body Positivity & Fat Acceptance in YA Lit
YALSA YA Lit Symposium
Angie Manfredi, Los Alamos County Library System

Positive

Payback Time &#8211; Deuker
Models Don’t Eat Chocolate Cookies &#8211; Dionne
Does This Book Make Me Look Fat? &#8211; anthology
Go Figure &#8211; Edwards
Secrets of Truth and Beauty &#8211; Frazer
Looks &#8211; George
The Designated Ugly, Fat Friend &#8211; Keplinger
Fat Hoochie Prom Queen &#8211; Medina
The Debs &#8211; McBride
Beacon Hills High &#8211; Mo’Nique
All About Vee &#8211; Purtill
Vintage Veronica &#8211; Perl
Big Fat Manifesto &#8211; Vaught
Blob &#8211; Wishinsky
Food, Girls, and Other Things I Can’t Have &#8211; Zadoff

Good Intentions

The Book Isn’t Fat, It’s Fabulous &#8211; Beck
The Dark Days of Hamburger Halpin &#8211; Berk
Plus &#8211; Chambers
Will Grayson, Will Grayson &#8211; Green & Levithan
Pretty Face &#8211; Hogan
Slob &#8211; Potter

Problematic

Fat Cat &#8211; Brande
Ugly Duckling’s Love Revolution &#8211; Fujinari
Huge &#8211; Paley
Artichoke's Heart &#8211; Supplee

Adult Titles with Teen Appeal

Meg Cabot’s Heather Wells mysteries
Little Earthquakes (and others) &#8211; Jennifer Weiner
Man-Stealing For Fat Girls &#8211; Embree
Lessons from the Fat-o-sphere &#8211; Harding & Kirby

Recommended for Adults

Rethinking Thin &#8211; Kolata
Good Girls Don’t Get Fat &#8211; Silverman

Disordered Eating

Nothing &#8211; Friedman
Perfect &#8211; Friend
Hunger &#8211; Kessler
thinandbeautiful.com &#8211; Shaw
Skin &#8211; Vrettos


----------



## butch

I made a thread for this here (http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81104), but felt it should get a mention here, as well. Join in on the New Year's ReVolution with a month of HAES and Fat Positive messages, images, and more on your social media sites and with your friends and families. The website will tell you more about how to participate, as well as sharing great resources on fat positivity and Health at Every Size.


----------



## Jes

I hesitate somewhat to post this here, as it's not really activism (but more the product of activism) but perhaps it can be USED as activism if you send this clip to people who might need it (either b/c they identify with it or b/c they can learn more about tolerance by watching it):

http://vimeo.com/17785299
The Fat Body (In)visible, a video by Margitte Kristjansson


----------



## DJ_S

I came across this poll to stop fat hatred groups on facebook.


http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/EndFatHatred/


----------



## Jes

Better late than never:

Tonight, a telesummit:

As part of the Body Love Revolutionaries Telesummit, Golda Poretsky, H.H.C. is interviewing fat activist Marilyn Wann, author of the book Fat!So?:Because You Dont Have To Apologize For Your Size, on fat activism and anti-discrimination efforts.

Info below, including the link to view the telesummit for free:

http://www.bodylovewellness.com/201...yn-wann-body-love-revolutionaries-telesummit/


----------



## snuggletiger

You're doing a great job Jes. And ya don't need to be quieter  just be you


----------



## Jes

snuggletiger said:


> You're doing a great job Jes. )


thanks--and i certainly hope others will add events/info as they run across them/it. just read the early posts in the thread to be sure you're on target. everyone can contribute. i sincerely hope that lack of new posts doesn't indicate lack of interest. i know the majority of people are here for the titties, but what about the rest of us?


----------



## Cynthia

*From the AP:*
Diet Pepsi's New Skinny Can

The can is a "taller, sassier" version of the traditional can that the company says was made in "celebration of beautiful, confident women."

"Our slim, attractive new can is the perfect complement to today's most stylish looks ...," Jill Beraud, chief marketing officer for PepsiCo said in a statement.
*
Contact Page for PepsiCo*
http://www.pepsico.com/Contacts.html


----------



## Elfcat

I wanted to put a word in for Yahoo's group Fatstudies. A lot of detailed discussion there on political and sociological theory on the struggle for fat-acceptance, Health At Every Size, and other related things.


----------



## Jes

thanks to you both

NYC is a hotbed of fat politics and next week's event at Sarah Lawrence College looks like it won't disappoint. There's a lot of value in educating and empowering ourselves. The fat/body-related meetings run on Fri and Sat, March 4 and 5, and the conference is called: 

Breaking Boundaries: Body Politics & the Dynamics of Difference.
Marilyn Wann is the keynote speaker 

Here is the schedule:
http://www.slc.edu/graduate/programs/womens-history/conference/schedule.html

There will be rountable discussions and workshops for participants to hear various viewpoints and to participate themselves.

FREE AND OPEN TO THE PUBLIC! To register in advance, go to:
http://www.slc.edu/graduate/programs/womens-history/conference/registration.html

If you haven't attended something like this, I would highly encourage you to go. You don't need to be a scholar, you don't have to attend every talk, but you will probably pick up some good information, network with other people, and take away some ideas for activism that you can perform in your own life every day.


----------



## Filly

For some unknown reason, I have only today opened up this thread!!! i can't believe I missed it until now.

Jes, you are so flippin awesome for posting all this information. I really struggle to find Fat Activism information and opportunities. I see that 12 months ago there was a summit in Australia, but I have not ever heard of anything like that before or since. 

Pleeeease keep us up to date with any interesting things going on from an activist standpoint


----------



## Jes

Filly said:


> Pleeeease keep us up to date with any interesting things going on from an activist standpoint



You're welcome; please feel free to post events of your own when you see them. Everyone is welcome, especially those who insist Dims is a size acceptance, not T and A, board.


----------



## The_Hero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7vOVl2el5A&feature=fvst

Ok, hard to tell if this is a fatsuit or not.

Now I don't blame "The Pope" character, he's a heel, and he's supposed to generate heat. I blame the writers for this load of crap. I also blame the announcers, who are not part of the direct action and their snide comments.

Email TNA at [email protected] and let them know just what you think about this crap.

Or Mail TNA at 

TNA Wrestling
209 10th Avenue South, Suite 302
Nashville, TN 37203


----------



## Alzison

So glad to have seen this thread as well! I'm *very* new here and have been looking for an opportunity to get involved in a discussion. Of course I had to jump in to this one immediately.


----------



## AnnMarie

Just a quick reminder to readers/posters in this thread: 

The purpose here is for posting opportunities and perhaps your participation in them, not broader discussion of such events, motivation behind issues that prompted the events, etc. 

Posts will be removed that range outside that specific purpose in order to keep this thread on target. No harm/foul to those removed, just a housekeeping issue for this particular topic. 

Thank you.

/mods


----------



## DJ_S

I came across this blog today while searching for fashion and thought that the image found on the first page, speaks in volumes on many different levels..

Positive. Truth.







This post > http://ilovefat.tumblr.com/post/269157867/bbwprincess-wordfuck-shizrae-via


Original blog > http://ilovefat.tumblr.com/


Person who created image? > http://bbwprincess.tumblr.com/










(to the mods, is this ok?)


----------



## AnnMarie

I think it passes - it's not a call to action, but something that could be used for other online activism opportunities - so I'm going to let it stay as a one off. We don't want to fill this thread with online gif zingers, however.


----------



## DJ_S

AnnMarie said:


> I think it passes - *it's not a call to action, but something that could be used for other online activism opportunities -* so I'm going to let it stay as a one off. We don't want to fill this thread with online gif zingers, however.




Cheers and thanks for the *clarification*.


----------



## Jes

Have you heard of the SSIA? It's the Safe Schools Improvement Act, a bipartisan bill that was introduced recently in an attempt to combat bullying in American schools.

The bill hopes to protect school children from being targeted by bullies for their race (actual or perceived), color, national origin, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, disability, or religion.

Were you a fat kid? A tall or short kid? Were you bullied? See anything missing from that list above? Do you think that 'appearance' or 'size' should be added to the language above?

I challenge all of the Americans reading this to go here:

http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm 

Look up your state to find your Senators and send the handy form letter below (provided by www.bodylovewellness.com, though it may be available elsewhere as well), asking your Senators to add weight/height as protected classes to this initiative.

_Dear Senator ____________:

As you know, The Safe Schools Improvement Act (SSIA) is a bipartisan bill introduced in the Senate by Senators Bob Casey and Mark Kirk to help prevent bullying in schools. The Safe Schools Improvement Act would require schools and districts receiving designated federal funds to adopt codes of conduct specifically prohibiting bullying and harassment, including conduct based on a student’s actual or perceived race, color, national origin, sex, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity or religion.

While I support the intent of this legislation, there is an entire segment of children that would not be covered in this legislation as currently written, children who are fat or perceived to be fat.

There are numerous studies that outline the effects of bullying on children because of their size and/or body image. Here are just a few links to articles on these studies (http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/05/03/health/main615159.shtml and http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/05/03/us-obese-s-idUSTRE6421XQ20100503).

Along with fat children, short and tall children are often bullying victims due to their size.

Therefore, I ask that you to submit an amendment to the Safe Schools Improvement Act to include weight, height and appearance as prohibited bases for bullying.

Thank you in advance for your time and consideration._
***
I've added 'appearance' to the letter above.

N.B. For the sake of full disclosure, this bill was promulgated in March; I don't know if it's passed, though my research tells me few legislators signed on and put support behind it. Some states have individual bullying laws or bills going right now, but I still think this is a good cause to get behind b/c it's on the federal level. No matter what, it's good to communicate with your legislators about sizeism, no matter what the status of a certain piece of legislation is. 

Seriously, I challenge everyone reading this to take part in this action. You're putzing on the internet right now, surely you have 3 minutes to search a list and send an e-letter. And how about taking 1 more minute and sending this to some friends, too?


----------



## butch

Thats a great idea, I hope others take your suggestion, Jes. 

Too bad I live in a place where we get taxation without representation, or I'd write my shadow senators and my shadow representative and get them to act on this.


----------



## Jes

Yes, boys and girls, cats and kittens, International No Diet Day is again upon us. 

On May 6th, wear a blue ribbon to celebrate INDD. And if anyone asks you: hey, what's that ribbon for, share the intent behind the day. Tell her or him that you're recognizing the importance of not obsessing about numbers on a scale, not buying into the 'fat is shameful' rhetoric, acknowledging that size bias and discrimination exist, and celebrating diversity.

And maybe you can even say the above if no one asks what the blue ribbon means. As one of my high school interns put it during her interview (and this is a major reason why I hired her): You've got a whole mouth--USE IT!

Google for local events--I've even seen some in Australia, which Dims posters say is super-backwards on this issue. Show your support and advance the movement everyone!


----------



## Cynthia

Here's your chance to be heard in the Atlanta market:

"Is the New War on Obesity Making Overweight Kids Victims?"

This is one example of the "enlightened"  comments from readers:



> Parenting, and then education, is way too concerned with kids feelings. We have to worry about their egos, their self-esteem, blah, blah, blah. What has it gotten us? Stupid and fat kids.



If you're so inclined, please take a few moments and share your perspectives on the newspaper blog.


----------



## Jes

HAPPY
International
No
Diet
Day

Don't feel bad about your fat ass today, peeps; it is what it is. Having a fat ass doesn't mean you're a bad person, it just means you have a fat ass. They're a world apart.


----------



## butch

LEGISLATIVE ACTION ALERT: IMMEDIATE ACTION NEEDED. HELP STOP THE BULLYING!

Who: We need YOU to contact your Members of Congress TODAY

What: The Safe Schools Improvement Act of 2010 (S.3739) 

Why: The legislation does NOT include weight and height as part of its anti-bullying protections

How: Use our legislative action alert 

	BACKGROUND
The Safe Schools Improvement Act of 2010 (S.3739) is a bipartisan bill introduced in the Senate by Senators Bob Casey and Mark Kirk to help prevent bullying in schools. The Safe Schools Improvement Act would require schools and districts receiving designated federal funds to adopt codes of conduct specifically prohibiting bullying and harassment, including conduct based on a student's actual or perceived race, color, national origin, sex, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity or religion. It was introduced to the Senate on August 3, 2010 and referred to the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions (HELP Committee). 

There has not been a hearing on the Bill to date, so now is the time to contact these Senators and ask them to amend the legislation to include weight and height to the list of protected classes prior to the Bill's approval.

	CONGRESSIONAL TARGETS:
The members of the U.S. Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions include:

Democrats by Rank
Tom Harkin (IA)
Barbara A. Mikulski (MD)
Jeff Bingaman (NM)
Patty Murray (WA)
Bernard Sanders (I) (VT)
Robert P. Casey, Jr. (PA)
Kay R. Hagan (NC)
Jeff Merkley (OR)
Al Franken (MN)
Michael F. Bennet (CO)
Sheldon Whitehouse (RI)
Richard Blumenthal (CT)

Republicans by Rank
Michael B. Enzi (WY)
Lamar Alexander (TN)
Richard Burr (NC)
Johnny Isakson (GA)
Rand Paul (KY)
Orrin G. Hatch (UT)
John McCain (AZ)
Pat Roberts (KS)
Lisa Murkowski (AK)
Mark Kirk (IL)

Even if you are not a constituent of the members listed, it is important that they hear your voice. Also, if you have specific stories about how bullying has affected your child or a child you know, that has a huge impact. Here is an example to help in composing your letter to the Committee members:

	HOW TO CONTACT THEM: SAMPLE LETTER

Dear Senator _____________:
As a member of the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions, I want to bring to your attention the need to amend the Safe Schools Improvement Act of 2010 (S.3739) prohibiting bullying and harassment, including conduct based on a student's actual or perceived race, color, national origin, sex, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity or religion.

While I support the intent of this legislation, there is an entire segment of children that would not be covered in this legislation as currently written, fat children. As we have seen in recent events where a teen girl from Minnesota committed suicide partly because of being teased and bullied about her weight, fat children are at risk.

There are numerous studies that outline the effects of bullying on children because of their size and/or body image. Along with fat children, short children are victims of incessant bullying on a daily basis.

While we believe it is the intent of this legislation to ensure a safe environment for children within public schools, we ask that they do not exclude and further stigmatize the largest group of children that are facing bullying on a daily basis.

We ask that the Committee request to amend the Safe Schools Improvement Act of 2010 to include weight and height to the list of protected classes. Thank you!

Signature
City, State
Email Address

You can send an email to any or all of the Senate Committee members by going to HYPERLINK: http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm and search the listing to find the names of Committee members. Then click on the link to complete an online form. 

Or you can write to the Committee at:
Committee on Health, Education, Labor and Pensions
428 Senate Dirksen Office Building
Washington, DC 20510

Thank you for helping to make positive changes in the lives of children.

On the web: http://www.naafa.org

Link for social media:
LEGISLATIVE ACTION ALERT: IMMEDIATE ACTION NEEDED. HELP STOP THE BULLYING!
http://www.prlog.org/11496235-legis...ate-action-needed-help-stop-the-bullying.html


----------



## bigmac

A Yale study found that news stories about obesity are very often accompanied by unflattering or negative images of fat people (inc. the infamous headless shots). They reached the rather obvious conclusion that these photos may lead to bias against fat people.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...9Z2G_blog.html

http://www.yaleruddcenter.org/resour...s_JHC_5.11.pdf

Most of the fat people photos used in the media are stock photos some junior editor pastes in next to obesity related stories. So to help fight fat bias the Yale Rudd Center for Food Policy and Obesity has created a gallery of photos depicting fat people in positive non-biased ways. The center lets media outlets use these stock photos for free.

http://www.yaleruddcenter.org/press/...ery_intro.aspx


----------



## Jes

bigmac said:


> The center lets media outlets use these stock photos for free.
> 
> http://www.yaleruddcenter.org/press/...ery_intro.aspx



I would recommend that those of you who hate the headless fatty (HF) jawn send an email message to your local news outlets with this blurb and the URL, either in general, or in response to a HF moment.


----------



## Jes

Are you a fat fashion student activist? A fashtudivist? A fatfasstudactivist? A fa... well, you get the point*.

Are you an American fashion design school student seeking a career in the plus-size fashion industry?

If so, then NAAFA might have a scholarship for you!

There is one winning award of $1,000 on offer for a student who can complete the online application and send one pdf file that includes:

Three (3) drawings of plus-size designs (women’s sizes 16 &#8211; 32), 
Proof of current enrollment in an accredited Fashion Design School 
An essay (750 words or less) outlining why your fashion entries are unique/innovative and explaining your interest and motivation for a career in the plus-size fashion industry. 
[taken from NAAFA's site. For more information see: http://www.naafaonline.com/convention2011//schedule/scholarship.html]

The deadline is June 15th. Give it a shot!

*I don't think you have to be fat, just design for someone who is!


----------



## Jes

I was wandering fat activist Marilyn Wann's site today (fatso.com) and saw that anyone who wanted to could write about fat activism (or other fat topics) and submit the article to her site (publication in her zine is one possible outcome). 

If any of you want to write up your thoughts, give it a shot. Certainly this thread has given some of you, I hope, gristle to chew, and doing so could awaken or re-awaken your writing muse!

Here's the link with a list of possible topics of interest:
http://fatso.com/write.html


----------



## Jim Miller

*Promote Fat Acceptance in the Liberal Blogosphere*

So, some of us here are varying degrees of liberal, including myself. One of the problems with anti-fat bigotry is that it spans the political spectrum, and, if you're like me, bigotry hurts the worst when it's coming from the people who are supposed to be your allies.

I wrote a post about it on the website Daily Kos. (Posts are called "diaries" there.) It was well-received, but not well enough to make it onto the "Recommended List" that would guarantee a much larger segment of the community noticed it and read it.

My call to action is simple: If you have a Daily Kos account already, check out my diary there, and, if you approve of it, hit the "Recommend" button, and, if you have the time, leave some comments to build on my own perspective by sharing your own.

This is an opportunity to reach thousands of people with a fat-positive message. I hope it's not in violation of forum rules against self-promotion. I am honestly not trying to do that. I just don't see many people blogging about fat acceptance on Daily Kos. Those of you who are so inclined can bypass me altogether and invite the community toward fat acceptance with your own diaries.

Here's the link.

To recommend a diary you must be logged in. The recommend button is at the bottom of the diary, near the poll.


----------



## Jim Miller

Well, it looks like we didn't quite have enough oomph to go critical, but it was a good shot, and thank you to those who dropped by.


----------



## Jes

Jes said:


> October 20th is the NOW* Foundation's Love Your Body Day. The foundation held a poster contest to publicize the campaign and these are the chosen winners:
> 
> http://loveyourbody.nowfoundation.org/posters/contest-2010/index.html
> 
> If you click on the images, you can send them (and others) as e-cards. You might consider sending some to friends who could use the message, but also, consider sending some to policy makers (say, oh, the White House?) who should hear the message that the Foundation is espousing. And, you can design your own poster for Love Your Body Day and submit it on the site, too.
> 
> This link will take you to a list of other suggestions you can incorporate into your Love Your Body Day celebrations:
> 
> http://loveyourbody.nowfoundation.org/whatyoucando.html
> 
> 
> *National Organization for Women
> 
> I will now sit back and wait for my ecards to pour in



I'm bringing this post from last year back. This year's Love Your Body day falls on Wed. October 19th. The links above have lots of good ideas for ways to celebrate this idea and to encourage others to do the same. I challenge all of you to tell one other person, via email, phone or in person. It doesn't matter what that person does with the information, it just matters that she or he hears about it.


----------



## butch

This is one of the best activism opportunities we've had in a long time, I hope you'll consider supporting it (info in thread link below):

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92175


----------



## wrestlingguy

There is a really cool group on Facebook called "Rolls, Not Trolls" who engage in posting fat positive comments in forums and news articles that encourage fat hatred, or give incorrect info. Here's what I consider to be their mission statement:



> Welcome! We are a group of people who want to spread a positive message of body love to the darkest corners of the internet: the comments sections of major news stories. This is a place to share links if you want some help with a discussion, and get support when your sanity watchers points are used up. Ninja Commenting is encouraged - get in there, leave your comment, and get out with your sanity intact - then let us know about the link so that we can do the same! We are not about going to people's blogs and telling them what to do, nor are we about sinking to the level of other commenters. This is about filling the internet with a positive message!



I've learned a lot during my time in that group, and I like the positive message. I think it's a private group, but I'll post the link anyway, and if you can't get in, message me on Facebook (My real name is Phil Varlese), and I'll get you added.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/165890630180774/


----------



## butch

Thanks for sharing that link, Wrestling Guy. I may have to think about re-evaluating my anti-comment posting policy for that.


----------



## DJ_S

http://mywifesass.org/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/My-Wifes-Ass/123414124453817

"My Wife’s Ass is a full-length theater piece in progress written by collaborators Hana Malia and Glenn Marla, based in values of body liberation and the need to produce fat narrative and performance in a world intent on dehumanizing and shaming fat bodies, fat sexuality, and fat imagination into silence...."


----------



## Shotha

Don't just wait for fat activism opportunities to come along. By all means take advantage of every opportunity that comes along but don't just wait for them. Create your own opportunities. Send a brickbat or a bouquet to media outlets, businesses, governmental departments and anyone else for their negative or positive stances on fat-related issues. Start up a Fat Activism Group where you live. Organize a boycott. Take fat activism up in your Trade Union as an Equal Opportunities issue. Rule the world; don't let the world rule you.


----------



## one2one

ASDAH's Resolved: Addressing Weight Bias in Health Care project is asking you to speak out about your experience with health care professionals and what you would like them to know about how to treat you. No matter what our size we all deserve medical free from bias.

https://sizediversityandhealth.org/content.asp?id=171&sessionID=770932736

Deadline for all submissions: February 15, 2013


----------



## Carmella_Bombshell

Great links for information. Very interesting topics by far. Thanks.


----------



## Fatfanplus

I just realized the podcast I do with my boyfriend IS Fat Activisim.
We openly and honestly discuss all aspects of gaining with a different gainer each episode and put it online for anyone to hear. You should check it out.
See my signature below to find it online.


----------



## spiritangel

An opportunity in Sydney I so wish i still lived there I would so apply to do this

http://forcemajeure.com.au/our-work/in-development/

A new project by Force Majeure

2013-2015

The world is getting bigger. Larger waistlines are on the increase. But what does it mean to be fat? According to contemporary western culture, fat is ugly, unhealthy and sad. Yet fatness can also be abundant, robust, even beautiful.

What is a fat body? What do fat bodies look like? How do fat bodies move? Will there ever come a time when society finds the fat dancing body a beautiful thing?

PROJECT OUTLINE

Force Majeure plans to investigate the personal stories and experiences of individuals who live in bigger bodies.

Director Kate Champion will work in collaboration with Artistic Associate Kelli Jean Drinkwater (artist, filmmaker, fat activist). Together they will create an intriguing, powerful and at times beautiful dance theatre work for the fat body.

CALLOUT FOR PERFORMERS

Force Majeure is inviting self-identified people of size (bigger bodied/large/fat) to participate in the audition process for a groundbreaking dance theatre exploration of what it means to be fat.

This project provides a unique opportunity for larger bodied people to engage with their self-expression through tailor made workshops and movement labs with the aim to produce a high-end, innovative dance theatre piece that will premiere in 2015.

This work is a rare opportunity for people of size to showcase their skills and innate ability to be great movers and dancers (trained or untrained).

Performers will work within a supportive environment where they will be encouraged to take risks exploring their physicality.

We welcome applications from:
- People who identify as fat/big bodied/large
- People who consider themselves really good movers or have previous dance experience (formal training, regular night club mover and shaker, ballroom etc)
- People interested in exploring their relationship to their bodies and its movement 
- People from Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander, culturally and linguistically diverse backgrounds are encouraged to apply
- Auditions are open to people of all genders
- Applicants must be over 18 years
- To be eligible you must be available from 10  13 July and 12  23 August

To apply please complete and submit an Expression of Interest form online here by 5pm Friday 14 June.

Successful applicants will be notified by Friday 21 June.

CONTACT US

If you are interested in partnering with Force Majeure on this project please contact Bec Allen, Producer [email protected] or call 02 8571 9084.


----------



## chicken legs

Fatfanplus said:


> I just realized the podcast I do with my boyfriend IS Fat Activisim.
> We openly and honestly discuss all aspects of gaining with a different gainer each episode and put it online for anyone to hear. You should check it out.
> See my signature below to find it online.



I just found your podcasts an they are very interesting. :bow:
Did you want comments on your thread about your podcasts or are you just announcing them there?


----------

